# free webspace gesucht "save_mode off" "register_globals on"



## ciberjoerg (14. April 2007)

hallo Leute ich suche zum testen von osCommerce einen free Webspace.
Leide Habe ich keine möglichkeit einen Webserver auf Meinen Pc zu Installieren, da er auch von anderen mitnutzern genutzt wird.

daher währe ein Free webspace anbieter das beste.

Voraussetzungen währe:

php
mysql
save_mode--  Off
register_globals-- On

Hab schon einige getestet. Die sich Am besten anhören sind leider derzeit nicht aktiv (gehen nicht zur Registrierung).
darunter:
uttx
und so weiter.

welche nicht funktionieren währe:
ohost.de
funpic.de
oder der gleichen.
daher bitte diese nicht mehr nennen.
ich danke euch schon mal im voraus.


----------



## ciberjoerg (24. April 2007)

Hab Einen der Funktioniert. ist zwar nicht save_mode off aber nach umschreiben des quellcodes ging es.

http://www.pytal.de nur zu empfehlen


----------



## merzi86 (8. Juni 2008)

Weiss zwar nicht, wieso osCommerce diese anforderungen an register_globals hat.
Da diese Einstellungen ein Sicherheits Risiko birgt.
Das tut jetzt ja nichts zur sache.

Einiges kann man per htaccess setzen.
Der save_mode lässt sich zwar leider nicht beeinflussen, aber die register_globals kann man so setzen (Allerdings muss das der Hoster erlauben).


----------

